# Sons first deer!



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My son finally Got to go bow hunting and Got him a deer first try! This is his first deer ever. I'm super proud of him. He was so cold and shaking so bad after the shot he couldn't pose for the pic. lol. And of course we got some blood on the face. He shoots a Mission Craze set at 42 lbs. and 26" draw length. Gold tip with the trusty G5 montec 100 grain. He said next year for Christmas he only wants us to buy land to hunt on.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Awesome! That first hunt will be something he'll always remember. Congratulations to your son


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Excellent !!! Congrats to your son & you. A deer with a bow is something to be proud of.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Way to go, that is a absolutely awsome. congrats to you both


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Way to go lil brother!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Congrats to your son and good job by you with putting him on one.....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

monark said:


> Excellent !!! Congrats to your son & you. A deer with a bow is something to be proud of.


Uhhhmmmm.... WORD!!!....WW


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

first deer with a bow! awesome!


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Any deer taken with a bow is a bloodrush! Great job!
Ain't bowhunting great...He sounds hooked.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hah, he's done, he's hooked...good job 

TH


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome job to the both of you.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

He's hooked now, lookout! Congrats to both of you, thats what its all about.

Sent from my T&A mobile viewr via Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

To get your first deer ever with a bow is really awesome!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, he is hooked! We have a hog hunt booked at the end of this month and he is ready to rock and roll. Were gonna crank up the poundage for the hogs. He had no problems drawing on the doe. On a side note. The wife said either a new boat or land. Dang women just don't understand!


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Two thumbs up.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

devil1824 said:


> Yes, he is hooked! We have a hog hunt booked at the end of this month and he is ready to rock and roll. Were gonna crank up the poundage for the hogs. He had no problems drawing on the doe. On a side note. The wife said either a new boat or land. Dang women just don't understand!


No they don't but that is one hell of a good problem to have.


----------

